# Issue with Dummynet in FreeBSD 9.0



## CBR (May 21, 2012)

Hi,

I am using FreeBSD 9.0 for Dummynet. When I tried to add options as BRIDGE to my MYKERNELCONF, it said 'invalid option'. I only have device if_bridge, does this add support to bridge in the kernel?

I have two NIC cards with interfaces rl0 and rl1, have given them IP addresses too and created a bridge device [bridge0] and added rl0 and rl1 using [cmd=]ifconfig bridge0 addm rl0 addm rl1 monitor up[/cmd] But when I ping a device connected to my rl1, and rl0 connects to my network, I get no response.

Am I missing something?


----------



## SirDice (May 22, 2012)

CBR said:
			
		

> When I tried to add options as BRIDGE to my MYKERNELCONF, it said 'invalid option'. I only have device if_bridge, does this add support to bridge in the kernel?


Yes.



> I have two NIC cards with interfaces rl0 and rl1, have given them IP addresses too and created a bridge device [bridge0] and added rl0 and rl1 using [cmd=]ifconfig bridge0 addm rl0 addm rl1 monitor up[/cmd] But when I ping a device connected to my rl1, and rl0 connects to my network, I get no response.


Don't assign IP addresses to the interfaces, a bridge is a layer 2 connection. If you must you can assign an IP address to the bridge.

Handbook: 32.5 Bridging


----------

